# methodenvorschläge bei Punktnotation kommen nicht mehr !! (Eclipse)



## gurkenprinz (12. Apr 2010)

Hallo !!

Bei mir ist plötzlich folgendes Problem aufgetaucht!
Wie aus dem nichts bekomm ich von eclipse bei der Punktnotation keine Codevorschläge mehr ;(

Simples Beispiel

```
String str ="bla bla bla";
str.
```

jetzt sollten eigentlich die methodenvorschläge kommen ... stattdessen bekomme ich einen Syntaxfehler
"Syntax Error on Token(s), misplaced constructs".

wenn ich die methode selbst ausschreibe ist die Syntax wieder in ordnung ... ich bekomme nur keine Vorschläge mehr.
Vorher hats funktioniert .. ich hab keine Ahnung passiert ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee was das Problem ist ??

LG
Gurkenprinz


----------



## crackm (12. Apr 2010)

die zwei Zeilen können das Problem nicht sein, das funktioniert tadellos. Was kam vor dieser String-Deklaration?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Apr 2010)

kompiliert der Code dann, läßt er sich ausführen usw.?
AutoComplete läßt sich evtl. versehentlich ausschalten (tippe 'Complete' oben links in die Suche in Preferences ein),

die Fehlermeldung klingt aber eher als wenn du z.B. die Zeile außerhalb einer Methode direkt in eine Klasse eintippst,
dann habe ich genau das gleiche Verhalten, denn da wird überhaupt nicht mit Variablen gerechnet, jeder Code abgesehen von Variablendeklarationen ist verboten,
eine manuell eingetippte Methode wird dann aber folgerichtig am Ende auch akzeptiert


----------



## gurkenprinz (12. Apr 2010)

ja .. der code compiliert und lässt sich problemlos ausführen.

ich hab auch testhalber verschiedene codezeilen bei der vorher der autocomplete funktioniert hat neu eingetippt ... selbes Problem ! keine Vorschläge.

Der Code den ich da gepostet hab hat mit meinem Code im Projekt nichts zu tun.. wollte nur ein beispiel bringen.

ich such mal in den preferenzes ... bei der Suche die du vorgeschlagen hast hab ich es nicht gefunden.

lg gurkenprinz


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Apr 2010)

gurkenprinz hat gesagt.:


> ich such mal in den preferenzes ... bei der Suche die du vorgeschlagen hast hab ich es nicht gefunden.



http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/51221-eclipse-code-completion-funktioniert.html#post316843


----------



## gurkenprinz (12. Apr 2010)

danke für die hilfe ! hat sich erledigt 

nachdem ich eclipse zum 4. mal neu gestartet hab ging ein dialog auf in dem ich gewarnt wurde das Einstellungen im ContentAssist verändert worden sind, und die Frage ob ich die Einstellungen wieder zurücksetzen will. 
Hab ich gemacht und jetzt funktionierts wieder 

wie gesagt .. danke!
lg gurkenprinz


----------

